# dasiey



## dasiey (May 29, 2012)

i am new on this forum i have a pet duck called daisey i have had her for 3 years she is a kharkie cambell duck at the moment she is not laying any eggs she layed one it did not have proper shell on it and it looked like it had a tail this is the first time this has happened bit worried about her can any one help:sad:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Soft mis shaped eggs are caused by calcium defiecency


----------



## dasiey (May 29, 2012)

how can i give her that we buy her laying pelletts with all vitamins in it thank you for your reply please let us no what we can give her


----------



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

Try giving her oysters shell with her food this should help


----------



## dasiey (May 29, 2012)

hi i would like to no why my pet duck is not laying any eggs we thought it was calcium but no she is 3 years old can any one help let me no


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Duck like fruit such apples and Bananas!!
There something sold in many pet stores called the "Cuttlebone". Many people buy the cuttlebone for their pet birds such as finches and parrots because it provide the birds with calcium which is important in the egg making progress.

Buy a cuttlebone and use a knife to scrub the cuttlesbone and you'll notice powder falling, pour that powder into the fruit or the veggie that your duck will often like to eat... And daisy will get good amount of calcium that way, keep doing that for some time and look at he results.

It is quit normal for ducks to stop laying from time to time, it's like taking a short break but some breeds of ducks lay eggs more than others. Some are specialized in egg laying (khaki cambell), and others for meat (Ruen and the Muscovy) and some others are dual propose which means they produce eggs and meat together( silver Appleyard).


----------

